# torsion flex?



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

i think that is what it is called?

but anyway what i mean is persay "putting pressure on the toeside of the nose of your board and heelside on the tail of your board"

i read somewhere on here that it is good to do this on flat ground for staying straight and on an edge or something like that.

so anyways.. i tried doing this on the mountain the other day, but whenever i did it i ended up turning.

is my pressure off enough to where when i do this i turn instead of stay straight???

i would end up turning heelside btw most of the time


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks wolf


----------

